# ** High Lifter Off Road Park Saturday Feb 16th**



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

We have a group heading over to Shreveport to the HLORP Saturday if anyone wants to join us. It should be a GREAT ride with all the rain we have gotten the past day or so. We are planning on meeting there around 10:00.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

MORE rain out at the park today! It should be a great ride this weekend!


----------

